# achat d'un imac 20"



## rackis (29 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Je compte bientôt switcher et je craque completement pour le nouvel imac 20".
Pouriez vous me dire s'il conviendra à mon utilisation : un peu de video vers dvd avec ma camera numerique, beaucoup de retouche photo, de l'internet, du peer2p et de la lecture de divx (d'ailleurs pouvez vous me dire si la qualité de lecture des divx est bonne).

Je compte me l'acheter bientôt mais à ce prix je me demande si un powermac ne serait pas plus raisonnable (coté design exclu). Auriez vous d'ailleurs un comparatif de puissance entre imac et pm g4?

De plus pourriez vous me dire (objectivement) à quoi m'attendre niveau puissance en comparaison de mon pc actuel (athlon barton 2500 + 512 mo Ram sous win xp)?. L'achat de ce mac est plus un coup de folie de ma part pour essayer autre chose que le pc (accessoirement avec virus) mais j'aimerai ne pas trop perdre en puissance.

Merci de vos reponses.


----------



## kitetrip (29 Décembre 2003)

> un peu de video vers dvd avec ma camera numerique, beaucoup de retouche photo, de l'internet, du peer2p et de la lecture de divx



Pour la vidéo, c'est très bien (vive le Superdrive), surtout si tu as une caméra FireWire : iDVD et iMovie sont très simples !
Retouche photo : iPhoto pour les petites retouches, sinon faut faire un tour chez Adobe
P2P : pas de problème avec mlmac et acqlite, qui se connectent sur les rézo P2p les plus connus... à utiliser en tout légalité bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pour les Divx, pas de problèmes, DivX Player 5.0.7 existe pour Mac... pas de baisse de qualité sur mon iMac !

Si tu regardes du côté des PowerMac G4, je crois que le gain est plutôt côté évolutivité : changer la carte graphique, changer d'écran librement... Pour ce qui concerne la puissance, le PowerMac G4 est plus puissant à fréquence égale (grâce aux 1Mo de cache L3, absent sur l'iMac).
Si tu prends le PowerMac, il te faut aussi un écran (car si tu vises l'iMac 20", c'est pour l'écran)...
PowerMac G4 1.25Ghz
Moniteur Apple 20"
Total : 2987 (outch !)

L'écran 20" seul coûte déjà 1550 !



> De plus pourriez vous me dire (objectivement) à quoi m'attendre niveau puissance en comparaison de mon pc actuel (athlon barton 2500 + 512 mo Ram sous win xp) ?



Avant, j'avais un PC (AthlonXP 1800+, 512Mo SDR, WindowsXP) et en fait, ça dépend des applications... pour les jeux, tu peux oublier, tu n'auras pas la même fluidité que sur un PC (d'autant plus que l'écran 20" monte haut en résolution ! Déjà que le 17" est juste avec la GeForceFX...). En clair, ne compte pas jouer des heures sur l'iMac, d'autant plus qu'avec certains jeux, tu perdras le format panoramique : tu auras des bandes noires sur les bords...

Par contre, pour la bureautique, ou si tu aimes lancer plusieurs applications en même temps (internet, musique, vidéo et transfert de fichiers sur MSN) alors tu seras aux anges ! Le PC ne tient pas la comparaison sur ce point là...
Pour t'en convaincre, lances 5 DivX en simultané sur ton PC... bien sûr que ça rame ! Alors qu'avec l'iMac 1.25Ghz, c'est tout fluide.

Mais le mieux reste Mac OS X qui, à défaut d'être vraiment personalisable, reste pour moi le meilleur système d'exploitation. 

Je te conseille de bien réfléchir à ton choix...L'iMac 20" est quand même pas mal mais à ta place, je prendrais l'iMac 17" :


Comparaison (intérieur étant à la basse identique, seul l'écran change)
iMac 17" (écran aussi panoramique)
+ Module Bluetooth interne
+ 512Mo de RAM interne (ça laisse le second slot libre)
+ Disque dûr de 160Go (important pour la vidéo)
Total 2407

iMac 20" tout seul : 2.498

A reflechir...


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2003)

l'écran du 20" est bien meilleure ( hormis la taille) que celui du 17 " !
Quitte a investir dans un Mac, je suppose que tu vas le garder un certain temps, investis dans un 20"


----------



## philverbeke (30 Décembre 2003)

tout à fait d'accord quant à l'importance de l'écran.
Je viens de voir l'imac 20" et j'ai pris une claque (mais des comme ça, on aime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

A côté le 17" ne peut pas suivre. Sérieux, allez voir les 2 en même temps et ça enterre l'imac 17" (j'allais pourtant pour étudier son achat).

A la sortie, une seule alternative si tu trouves l'Imac 20" trop cher : le PowerMac G4 avec un écran de ton choix. En +, il sera + rapide d'env. 10% grâce au cache (ça dépend des applis)

Côté comparaison PC, je me souviens de l'énervement qu'avait provoqué l'arrivée chez moi d'un PM QS 800 Mhz ("seulement") : je m'en voulais d'avoir perdu tant de temps sur PC (pourtant un XP 1800+, 512 de Ram)
Les PC sont peut-être bons mais Windows fait tout foirer. Par ex : je passais du Divx au VCD à peine 10% moins vite sur mon Mac que sur mon PC... (à rapporter aux "fréquences")

Bref, le PM 1.25 devrait largement te satisfaire. Mac OS X est vraiment bien fini. Les p'tits gars d'Apple connaissent le mot optimisation, eux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2003)

Attendez janvier pour une éventuelle hausse de fréquence de toute la gamme. J'espère que l'iMac sera poussé à 1,4 ou 1,5 Ghz à moins qu'un G5 ...

Sinon le 20" est bien. Vu que l'écran vaut 1500 euros, ca fait 1000 euros pour le G4/1,25 avec un DD de 80 Go et la RAM de 256 Mo mais surtout un superdrive ... Il faut un peu le gonfler en RAM pour OS X.

Si les jeux ne t'interessent pas la carte vidéo suffira, sinon ce n'est pas la meilleure machine, de loin. Il vaut mieux un PowerMac dans ce cas.


----------



## rackis (30 Décembre 2003)

Je vous remercie pour ces informations. Pourriez vous me dire ceux qui le possède ce que ça donne en tant que lecteur divx?

Et certains d'entre vous l'utilisent ils comme tv et dans ce cas quelle qualité attendre.

merci


----------



## ederntal (30 Décembre 2003)

> Mais le mieux reste Mac OS X qui, à défaut d'être vraiment personalisable, reste pour moi le meilleur système d'exploitation.



Va faire un tour sur macbidouille aujourd'hui il y a un dossier sur la personnalisation de mac os x qui n'est pas impossible, loin de la... (m'enfin pourquoi voilir changé :-/)

Sinon attends un peu voir si il y a des nouveaux iMac dans quelques jours (enfin j'en doute)... et fonce sur cet iMac 20" si t'as les moyens...

Un powerMac + un 20" de qualitée coute a peu pres le même prix j'imagine mais si l'evolutivité t'importe peu et si tu joue pas... fonce!


----------



## greg2 (2 Janvier 2004)

Pour le Divx, c'est nickel!


----------



## rackis (10 Janvier 2004)

Salut.

J'ai donc patienté pour acheter mon imac 20 que la macworld soit passée. Hélas rien.

Croyez vous que ca vaut la peine d'attendre les 20 ans du mac? c'est quel jour d'abord?

Sinon je devrai bientot passer commande.

Bye


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2004)

C'est le 24 janvier mais a ta place je ne prendrai rien maintenant....attends encore un peu si tu peux


----------



## Surfer Libre (13 Janvier 2004)

J'ai pu tester le iMac 20" il y a quelques jours et l'impression est plutôt favorable en ce qui concerne la qualité d'affichage qui met enfin un terme au écrans des 15" et 17" dont l'angle de visualisation était handicapant.

Pour le graphisme, la PAO et la photo c'est le seul iMac capable de convenir à une utilisation professionelle, du fait de sa qualité d'affichage !

Pour la vidéo, il s'en sort correctement, sans plus. Le G4 à 1,25Ghz montre ses limites et tiendra la route moins longtemps qu'un PowerMac G5 upgradable qui peut lui être préféré. 

Côté puissance, c'est l'équivalent d'un PowerMac G4 1Ghz (SVM Mac).

Par contre LE point faible de cette machine est sa carte vidéo plutôt anorexique vu les 20" de la bête. Dommage qu'avec un tel écran il faille paramétrer les jeux au minimum et en basse résolution pour espérer pouvoir jouer. Cet ordinateur est donc disqualifié à plate couture pour le jeu.

Personnellement je souhaite investir dans une configuration similaire (iMac) simple et de qualité. 
Maigré de bon arguments, cet iMac (destiné à sauver les meubles pour Noël 03) ne m'a pas fait passer à la caisse car trop limité. L'écran 20" sera toujours au top dans deux ans mais il ne sera pas possible de se débarasser de sa base devenue obsolète (et crade)... 
J'ai donc décidé de patienter un peut pour passer directement au iMac G5 qui sera plus en fase avec les critères des prochaines années.

Avec les nouvelles puces G5 à partir de 2GHz gravées à 9nm (moins de chauffe),  Les PowerMac vont démarrer à ce niveau dans quelques jours, biprocesseur en prime. On peut résonablement s'attendre à en voir arriver l'entrée de gamme dans l'iMac d'ici quelques mois maximum, comblant le retard important qu'a pris ce modèle en puissance brute.

De plus les iMac G5 bénéficieront des nouveaux standards (firewire 800, DD 160 Go, bluetuth de série...) et corrigeront, je l'espère, un design qui demande à être amélioré (plastique salissant...).

Mon avis est donc de ne pas acheter (3000 euros avec les options) si tu peut attendre un peut pour passer directement à la génération suivante plus pérenne.


----------



## kitetrip (13 Janvier 2004)

Ben voila une bonne analyse qu'elle est bonne


----------



## Yanqing (13 Janvier 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> > ... pour les jeux, tu peux oublier, tu n'auras pas la même fluidité que sur un PC (d'autant plus que l'écran 20" monte haut en résolution ! Déjà que le 17" est juste avec la GeForceFX...). En clair, ne compte pas jouer des heures sur l'iMac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silvio (14 Janvier 2004)

Oh ben oui : tu vas être obligé d'utiliser tes deux yeux !!!


----------



## Yanqing (14 Janvier 2004)

lol silvio j'suis borgne !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2004)

En résumé , pour le premier mac de ma vie, en affichant peut-être une résolution inférieure au maximum, est-ce tout de même un bon achat (par rapport au 17 pouces)(l'évolutivité du G5, à part la mémoire, j'y crois de moins en moins au fil de mes périgrinations sur le web).


----------



## Surfer Libre (24 Janvier 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Ben voila une bonne analyse qu'elle est bonne



Merci, merci bien à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concernant la "relève", Mac Rumors relance la rumeur d'un iMac G5 qui pourrait arriver plus tôt que prévu. Par contre ce site est loin d'avoir la crédibilité d'un thinksecret, mais je pense qu'il est urgent d'attendre avant d'investir 3000 euros dans l'iMac 20" récent mais déjà annoncé en fin de vie par certains sites.

De plus les iMac G4 se vendent très mal et continuent leur dégringolade dans le dernier rapport d'Apple. Le iMac ne sera assurément pas updaté en l'état avec du G4. Les gens veulent du neuf, et vite !

http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2004/01/20040124052330.shtml


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2004)

Faut savoir ce contenter de ce que l'om a par moment, c'est ces rumeurs qui nuisent le plus à Apple pas le iMac G4 en lui-même...


----------



## Surfer Libre (25 Janvier 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Faut savoir ce contenter de ce que l'om a par moment, c'est ces rumeurs qui nuisent le plus à Apple pas le iMac G4 en lui-même...



Toutes les rumeurs sont le fait de la politique d'Apple, seulement d'Apple. Si Apple veut y mettre un terme, elle sait comment faire. Si elle ne le fait pas, c'est qu'elle ne le juge pas utile.

La pluspart des clients potentiels ne connaissent même pas l'existence des sites de rumeurs réservés à quelques centaines d'initiés.

Si le iMac G4 se vend si mal c'est parcequ'il colle mal à son marché. Même avec son excellent écran 20" le modèle haut de gamme n'a pas réussi à enrayer la chute de cette gamme trop chère qui doit être remise au goût du jour au plus vite. Particulièrement les iMac 15" et 17" qui n'on même pas un écran de qualité correcte, ce qui en 2004 serait quand même un minimum.

A payer la somme colossale de 3000 euros pour acheter un micro, autant que celui-ci soit ultra puissant, ne souffre "aucun" défaut et reste dans le coup le plus longtemps possible.

Pour ce faire, les iMac G5 se font attendre.


----------



## pyxmalion (25 Janvier 2004)

Moi aussi je voudrais m'acheter un iMac G4 17" ou 20" mais je me demande, en effet, si je ne dois pas attendre 1 mois ou un peu plus ... qu'une nouvelle magnifique "bombe apple" sorte sur le marché. Je n'ai pas trop envie d'adopter un g4 1,25 ghz  qui va se voir tres vite dépassé et obsoléte en moins d'un an !, si un nouveau modéle sort dans l'année. N'oublions pas que c'est les 20 ans de Mac, que les iMac 2, c'est vrai, ne se vendent pas énormément, que le public se languit de posséder des machines avec g5 et que S. Jobs aurait déclaré que plein de surprises, que l'on va adorer, vont sortir bientôt !
Ben voilà, je crois que je vais attendre mais 2 ans non plus !


----------



## myckmack (25 Janvier 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Particulièrement les iMac 15" et 17" qui n'on même pas un écran de qualité correcte,
> 
> ...


Je suis curieux de savoir d'où tu tiens ces renseignements... Et tu dis que les rumeurs sont du fait d'Apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2004)

pyxmalion a dit:
			
		

> S. Jobs aurait déclaré que plein de surprises, que l'on va adorer, vont sortir bientôt !



Que Steve va nous faire adorer ! je plaisante ...mais pas tant que ça !

Au fait l'année commence pas trop bien:

retard de iLife 04
annonce de iPod mini mais en Avril pour les petits européens
Pas d'annonces, ni de communiqué le 24 janvier 2004

Je pense que les fans, inconditionels de Apple, en Europe en tout cas, ferait bien de se réveiller un peu!

S. Jobs commence un peu trop à mon goût à jouer au Grand Gourou, et ça c'est pas bon !!


----------



## Surfer Libre (25 Janvier 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Je suis curieux de savoir d'où tu tiens ces renseignements... Et tu dis que les rumeurs sont du fait d'Apple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concernant les écrans des iMac 15" et 17", tu a l'air de complètement atterrir, ce qui est d'autant plus invraissemblable que tu en possède un.

Même si celà est suffisant pour toi vérifie sur le site d'Apple où il est précisé les spécificités (iMac 15" et 17" avec un angle de 120°x90°, et iMac 20" avec un angle de 170°x170°...).
En clair cela signifie que les dalles des 15" et 17" ne peuvent même pas afficher un applat correct verticalement alors que l'iMac 20" affiche des images de qualité très supérieures. Et surtout compare de visu la différence de qualité entre les dalles des iMac 17" et 20", c'est la nuit et le jour.

Mais je ne m'étendrais pas d'avantage sur ce point, d'autres l'on déjà fait auparavant, que ce soit dans la presse pro ou même dans ce post.

Concernant les rumeurs, elles ne sont que le fruit de la politique du secret d'Apple. Le secret génère la rumeur. D'ailleurs certains sites de rumeurs en on même fait leur nom (thinksecret.com...), ou leur emblême (logo de spymac.com..).


----------



## cham (26 Janvier 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Même si celà est suffisant pour toi vérifie sur le site d'Apple où il est précisé les spécificités (iMac 15" et 17" avec un angle de 120°x90°, et iMac 20" avec un angle de 170°x170°...).
> En clair cela signifie que les dalles des 15" et 17" ne peuvent même pas afficher un applat correct verticalement alors que l'iMac 20" affiche des images de qualité très supérieures. Et surtout compare de visu la différence de qualité entre les dalles des iMac 17" et 20", c'est la nuit et le jour.



Tout à fait. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me retient d'acheter le 17", plus que les histoire de GeForce ou de G4...


----------



## ederntal (26 Janvier 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> S. Jobs commence un peu trop à mon goût à jouer au Grand Gourou, et ça c'est pas bon !!



Je pense le contraire :
les annonces se font de moins en moins lors de keynotes
Pas d'annonce le jour anniversaire (ce qui aurait accentué le petit coté "affectif/secte" du mac)
iPod mini pas annoncer en meme temps en europe peut etre pour ne pas souffrir de monstreux retard comme en 2003 : mieu vaut prévenir que guérir
iLife recu a moins d'une semaine du jour sortie de l'apple store chez un ami: c'est pas ce que j'apelle un fort retard


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Vallait mieux qu'il dise pour en Avril en Europe que février puis apres qu'il y ait des problemes de livraison....c'est mieux comme ca....


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Janvier 2004)

Je conseille à tous  SVMMac de février. On y teste l'iMac 20". Voilà le lien du sommaire du numéro:
Site Internet de SVMMac 

Çelà permettra de corriger certaines affirmations données ici sur le prix, sur le G4, sur Panther, sur l'écran de 20", sur ses performances en général....
Le numéro coûte 6 .


----------



## Surfer Libre (28 Janvier 2004)

Le iMac 20" a été testé dans le dernier SVM Mac de février. Testé est un bien grand mot puisqu'il n'y est fait aucune mention de la carte graphique sur laquelle il aurait été intéressant de se pencher. Notemment sur sa capacité à gérer un écran de cette taille...

D'après le magazine, les plus de cette machine sont : la qualité d'image, le pied à rotules, la connectique. Les moins sont : trop d'équipements en option (ce qui ne surprendra personne).

Concernant l'écran sur lequel ils s'étalent longuement, il est écrit : "Le constructeur nous avait habitué à utiliser des dalles LCD dont l'angle de vision était un peu juste. Ici, l'image se révèle de bonne qualité et bien homogène, très proche du rendu d'un moniteurApple Cinema 20 pouces."

A noter que pour les iMac 15" et 17" SVM Mac avait auparavant listé l'écran dans "les moins", c'est donc là une réelle amélioration pour le 20".

Excepté ce point SVM ne cache pas sa déception concernant la puissance de cette machine en bout de course n'apportant aucune amélioration par rapport au modèle 17" qui avait été testé sous jaguard. Correction faite des OS, les deux machines on la même puissance, ce qui là encore ne surprendra personne.

Pour conclure SVM écrit : "En résumé, si Apple déçoit avec ce modèle qui aurait mérité un processeur G4 plus musclé et un équipement plus riche, le charme de l'iMac agit bel et bien, mais pour combien de temps encore?"

On ne saurait mieux dire. Mais pour plus de détail il vous faudra acheter le dernier SVM Mac qui risque de s'arracher comme des petits pains vu le sujet principal


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Janvier 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Le iMac 20" a été testé dans le dernier SVM Mac de février. Testé est un bien grand mot puisqu'il n'y est fait aucune mention de la carte graphique sur laquelle il aurait été intéressant de se pencher. Notamment sur sa capacité à gérer un écran de cette taille...



Je vois qu'on a les mêmes sources.
"l'utilisateur se noie littéralement dans l'image au format 16/10"
A priori, c'est bien géré, tu ne penses pas ? SVMMac l'aurait dit si la carte graphique gérait mal l'écran de 20" (équivalent à un écran VGA de 22"). 
SVMMac dit bien "que l'image se révèle de bonne qualité et bien homogène, très proche du rendu d'un moniteur Apple Cinéma 20 pouces."

Quant au prix, il est de 2499  et pas les 3000  que tu annonces.
Quant au superdrive, il est universel  DVD-RW et +RW.

Il est dit aussi que l'iMac 20" est plus rapide que le 17" alors qu'il n'a que 256 Mo de RAM et le 17" 512 Mo.
Tu vas un peu vite en déduisant que les machines ont la même puissance, en corrigeant la différence d'OS Jaguar et Panther. 
Çà n'est pas écrit

Quant aux options tout le monde n'en a pas forcément besoin. Par contre d'un écran de 20"....


----------



## Surfer Libre (28 Janvier 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on a les mêmes sources.
> "l'utilisateur se noie littéralement dans l'image au format 16/10"
> A priori, c'est bien géré, tu ne penses pas ? SVMMac l'aurait dit si la carte graphique gérait mal l'écran de 20" (équivalent à un écran VGA de 22").
> SVMMac dit bien "que l'image se révèle de bonne qualité et bien homogène, très proche du rendu d'un moniteur Apple Cinéma 20 pouces."
> ...



Réfléchir ou penser n'est pas ton fort. Choisi ton vocabulaire et excuse ma franchise.

Le prix du iMac 20" est bien autour de 3000 euros avec les options (DD160, mémoire vive mise à niveau, bluetuth...) ce qui est un minimum pour utiliser correctement cette machine et prolonger d'un poil sa durée de vie extra courte.
Mais je pense que les lecteurs sont suffisament intelligents pour regarder une étiquette et faire le calcul.

Concernant la puissance, si tu lis ce qui est écrit en tout petit dans leur tableau. Il est écrit que le 20" est légèrement avantagé par rapport au 17" car il a été testé sous OS 10.3 alors que le 17" a été testé sous OS 10.2 plus lent. La puissance des deux machines est donc similaire. Rien ne dit d'ailleurs que le 17" pourrait avoir une très courte avance sur son grand frère du fait de son écran moins lourd à gérer.

Concernant la carte graphique, je ne pense pas qu'il suffit de dire "on se noie dans l'écran" pour prétendre l'avoir testé, c'est un peut court. Les mots "carte graphique" ne sont même pas évoqués. Et se n'est pas parce que on "se noie dans l'écran" que celui-ci est capable de gérer les applis gourmandes tels que les jeux. Je peut te dire pour l'avoir testé personnellement que la crate graphique se noie littéralement dans les 20 pouces de la bête qui n'en fait qu'une bouchée. Gamers passez votre chemin.

Quand à la qualité de l'affichage elle est due à la dalle elle même. Même si elle est importante et complémentaire, la carte graphique est un élément à disocier de la valeur intrinsèque de la dalle LCD.

Quand aux critiques et remarques faites par les autres loggers et moi même précédemment, ellles collent plutôt pas mal avec l'avis de SVM Mac. Ne t'en déplaise.

Mais il est vrai que l'on attendait avec impatience ton analyse qui contredit complètement le bon sens, la réalité et l'intelligence. Allez bonne année


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2004)

> Mais il est vrai que l'on attendait avec impatience ton analyse qui contredit complètement le bon sens, la réalité et l'intelligence.



C'est peut-être pas la peine d'être aussi cynique nan ?


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est vrai que l'on attendait avec impatience ton analyse qui contredit complètement le bon sens, la réalité et l'intelligence. Allez bonne année



Que veux-tu il a encore du mal a appréhender les chiffres. C'est lui qui parle de VPC donnant des perfs équivalentes à un proc intel de même fréquence que celui du Mac qui fait tourner VPC ...


----------



## Surfer Libre (28 Janvier 2004)

Ho si, ho si, des fois ça fait du bien! Surtout quand on nous tend la perche...


----------



## Surfer Libre (28 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu il a encore du mal a appréhender les chiffres. C'est lui qui parle de VPC donnant des perfs équivalentes à un proc intel de même fréquence que celui du Mac qui fait tourner VPC ...



Ouah la honte, j'y crois pas ! Quelqu'un a pris des photos? Pour se noyer dedans...


----------



## La mouette (28 Janvier 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Excepté ce point SVM ne cache pas sa déception concernant la puissance de cette machine en bout de course n'apportant aucune amélioration par rapport au modèle 17" qui avait été testé sous jaguard. Correction faite des OS, les deux machines on la même puissance, ce qui là encore ne surprendra personne.
> 
> Pour conclure SVM écrit : "En résumé, si Apple déçoit avec ce modèle qui aurait mérité un processeur G4 plus musclé et un équipement plus riche, le charme de l'iMac agit bel et bien, mais pour combien de temps encore?"
> 
> On ne saurait mieux dire. Mais pour plus de détail il vous faudra acheter le dernier SVM Mac qui risque de s'arracher comme des petits pains vu le sujet principal



Bon a écouter et lire ces c**** je commence a me fatiguer ..faites une fois le bilan de vos besoins réels,  et surtout avant de commencer à nous servir à longueur de post de savantes théorie anti G4...testez en utilisation courante ce iMac...


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Janvier 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon a écouter et lire ces c**** je commence a me fatiguer ..faites une fois le bilan de vos besoins réels,  et surtout avant de commencer à nous servir à longueur de post de savantes théorie anti G4...testez en utilisation courante ce iMac...



Je laisse le lien du test de l'iMac 17" 800 Mhz par SVMMac :
Site Internet de SVMMac 

Çà reste un bon essai. Non ?

Alors avec une augmentation de fréquence du G4, une version du G4 nouvelle, le disque dur qui est plus rapide, une carte graphique encore meilleure, Panther, l'écran de 20", l'iMac 20 " est une belle machine.


----------



## La mouette (28 Janvier 2004)

C'est une excellente machine ! que beaucoup de MacUser aimerait avoir je suis sûre ! Je l'ai depuis le 22 décembre et je ne m'en lasse pas !
Biensure il y a plus rapide, plus évolutif, moins si plus ça, mais enfin combien de ceux qui peste contre cette machine et le G4 l'on..?.et pourront soffrir son successeur..?alors un peu de sérieux et faitse des critiques contructives et..évolutives au lieu de pratiquer l'auto destruction d'un marque géniale , qui n'a pas beaucoup de part de marché...en tout cas pas celle qu'elle mérite !!!


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Janvier 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Alors avec une augmentation de fréquence du G4, une version du G4 nouvelle, le disque dur qui est plus rapide, une carte graphique encore meilleure, Panther, l'écran de 20", l'iMac 20 " est une belle machine.



Donc pour résumer ton avis, l'iMac 20" est une excellente machine à deux trois détails près. Il lui manque juste un nouveau processeur en plus rapide, un nouveau disque dur et une meilleure carte graphique... Rien que ça !

C'est sûr qu'avec de tels arguments tu la défend vachement bien la machine. Apple peut dormir sur ses deux oreilles.
D'ailleurs, on va tous courrir à la FNAC pour en commander trois douzaines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sacré Jean-Michou


----------



## La mouette (29 Janvier 2004)

Tandis que toi Surfeur Libre , grâce à ta grande sagesse et ton immense claire voyance, tu es à même de juger bonne ou mauvaise cette machine sans l'avoir testée ni essayer, et, à la simple vue de ces caractéristiques techniques, d'émettre un jugement objectif de ces capacités opérationel journalière pour une machine de bureau, qui est , comme tout le monde le sait, destinée au jeu.

Bien évidament je serais suspendu à ton avis pertinant et ô combien objectif le jour de la sortie de son remplaçant (iMac 20") que tu ne manquera pas de tester et d'utiliser avant de donner de ton avis....


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Janvier 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour résumer ton avis, l'iMac 20" est une excellente machine à deux trois détails près. Il lui manque juste un nouveau processeur en plus rapide, un nouveau disque dur et une meilleure carte graphique...
> Sacré Jean-Michou



Çà n'est pas ce que je dis. Par rapport au lien que j'ai donné sur l'essai du 17" 800 mhz, je dis que pour l'iMac 20" le processeur est + rapide, que le HD est plus rapide et que la carte graphique l'est aussi.
Çà donne néammoins une idée pour tes chers jeux. Les résultats sont bons. Non ?

Je te laisse le lien concernant le graphisme des iMac:
Site Internet d'Apple 

Quand on achète une machine, il y a toujours mieux.
Mais comme le dit SVMMac, "on tombe rapidement sous le charme de l'iMac 20" "


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Janvier 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tandis que toi Surfeur Libre , grâce à ta grande sagesse et ton immense claire voyance, tu es à même de juger bonne ou mauvaise cette machine sans l'avoir testée ni essayer, et, à la simple vue de ces caractéristiques techniques, d'émettre un jugement objectif de ces capacités opérationel journalière pour une machine de bureau, qui est , comme tout le monde le sait, destinée au jeu.
> 
> Bien évidament je serais suspendu à ton avis pertinant et ô combien objectif le jour de la sortie de son remplaçant (iMac 20") que tu ne manquera pas de tester et d'utiliser avant de donner de ton avis....



La mouette, inutile de t'acharner pour défendre tes machines qui sont relativement bonnes actuellement (L'iMac 20" en particulier). Elles n'en méritent pas moins une sérieuse remise à jour et c'est ce que nous souhaitons tous. Tous particulièrement ceux qui comme moi les on sérieusement testé et n'on pas voulu passer le pas (ça fait du monde, beaucoup trop de monde...).

Si même la presse pro Mac y va de sa critique acerbe et que les ventes ne se font plus attendre, celà tend à démontrer que cette gamme souffre de sérieuses carences, même si ces modèles peuvent encore faire illusion. Surtout que l'iMac est le seul mac qui se vend mal actuellement. Si au moins Apple avait baissé les 15" et 17" d'au moins 30% pour les afficher à un prix correct. Tel n'est pas le cas et donc, Apple n'a qu'à s'en prendre à elle même.

Le fossé qui existe actuellement entre les PowerMac et les iMac est plus profond que jamais et il va encore se creuser lors de la mise à  jour imminente des PowerMac.
Il ne faut pas être devin pour comprendre que l'iMac va prochainement connaitre une grosse remise à niveau bien plus importante que les petites remises à jour saupoudrées depuis 2 ans. Un iMac G4 réévalué, pour quoi faire?
Le marché a parlé et seul un iMac G5 très puissant et modernisé sera capable de faire face à l'avenir pour les quelques années qui viennent.


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Janvier 2004)

Pour info, je viens de tomber sur cet article de vnunet (SVM...) qui corrobore le sentiment général :

"Apple est attendue au tournant en ce qui concerne la mise à jour du PowerMac, le lancement d'un portable 64 bits (voir édition du 7 août 2003) ou le renouvellement de son iMac. En fait, c'est surtout sur ce dernier que le constructeur californien est attendu : les ventes de ce produit grand public s'essoufflent et nécessitent un remaniement de fond pour renouveler l'intérêt des utilisateurs. L'actuelle hausse des coûts de composants (essentiellement mémoire et écrans LCD) ne milite pourtant pas pour un tel remaniement, et l'entrée de gamme de la firme reste un point faible dans sa stratégie produit"

Fin de citation
Pour lire l'article en entier (les 20 ans du mac)


----------



## lelavabeau (29 Janvier 2004)

L'imac 20" n'est surement pas une mauvaise machine, de toute manière tout dépend l'utilisation que l'on en a.
C'est sur que l'imac 20" n'est pas donné, mais bon l'écran est quand même sacrément grand   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 rien que d'y penser j'en ai mal aux yeux.
C'est plus une machine plaisir pour les personnes ayant quand même des moyens. On peut se demander si pour apple ça sortie a été judicieuse au vu des ventes générales d'imac, mais bon après c'est plus une histoire de goût.

Donc pax pax rien ne sert de s'ennerver pour si peu, c'est que de la micro, y a des choses beaucoup plus importante, comme Bachelor par exemple


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2004)

lelavabeau a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que l'imac 20" n'est pas donné, mais bon l'écran est quand même sacrément grand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me disais bien qu'il manquait quelquechose dans l'appart de ton frère ...


----------



## lelavabeau (30 Janvier 2004)

A mon avis c'est le 20" ou Anna,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je crois qu'il y en aurait un ou une de trop dans leur appart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2004)

lelavabeau a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis c'est le 20" ou Anna,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu devrais lire (en entier) ce thread créé spécialement à l'époque :

Y a des fois ou on se sait plus quoi faire ...


----------



## Yanqing (6 Février 2004)

Et bien ça y est j'ai le mien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Pour info les arguments de Surfeur libre sont très sévères. Si vous avez le budget cette machine vaut vraiment le coup. Bien sûr si vous ne connaissez pas le mot budget alors choisissez plutôt un G5 et un Cinema Display 23"...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2004)

Yanqing a dit:
			
		

> Et bien ça y est j'ai le mien !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Félicitations, tu l'as depuis quand? T'as pas fait des photos du déballage?


----------



## Yanqing (6 Février 2004)

Pas possible de faire des photos du déballage il te faut absolument tes 2 bras pour sortir un écran pareil du carton  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le 20" comme portable c'est nul


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2004)

Félicitation pour ton achat !  je suis sûre que tu aura autant de plaisir que moi avec cette belle machine.
Biensure il y a mieux, mais c'est plus chère, ou alors il faut attendre...mais jusqu'à quand ?


----------



## rackis (8 Février 2004)

Salut les gars

Bon je reprends la main.

Je n'ai pas encore acheté mon mac parceque comme un c... j'ai cru à toutes les rumeurs. J'ai donc attendu le 6 puis le 24 janvier.... pour rien. D'ailleurs je n'en veux pas aux colporteurs de rumeurs mais à la non communication de apple sur les sorties à venir. Bref passons.

Donc pour l'achat de l'imac 20 j'ai quelques petites questions :

1 - Vaut il mieux prendre le dd  80 + un disque externe ou 120 go en interne. Et pour le disque externe lequel me conseillez vous et à quoi dois je m'attendre en perf?

2 - La ram. Quel type de mémoire dois je acheter et où? Vu le prix indécent de la ram sur l'apple store je voudrais mettre le max. J'ai déja regardé chez crucial.

3 - afin que mon switch soit doux je garderai mon uc pc durant les premiers temps mais pas mon écran. En conséquence y a t il moyen d'avoir mon pc à l'affichage (en instantané et de qualité) sur le 20" du mac. 


Voila  merci d'avance de vos réponses les gars.

PS : petite info si on parle prix je commande avec l'adc students donc - 20%.


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2004)

Yanqing a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible de faire des photos du déballage il te faut absolument tes 2 bras pour sortir un écran pareil du carton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avec de l'entraînement un bras suffit


----------



## Titophe (8 Février 2004)

Je viens de choisir entre le g5 1,8 et l'imac, j'ai choisi l'imac 20, déjà c moins cher, l'écran 20 est superbe, et pour les applications que j'utilise, je trouve que ça fonctionne très bien.
Très silencieux par rapport à mon "ancien" g4 1,25.

Par contre, j'ai fait virer le disque dur de 80 par un 200 qui est plus confortable, et tant qu'ils étaient à le démonter, j'ai fait remplacer la barette de 256 par une 512. (ce qui me permettra d'en avoir 1gb par la suite)

Voilà mon avis, je ne regrette pas le g5 du tout (niveau encombrement je suis aussi gagnant par rapport au g5)

Tout est une histoire de budget et de savoir exactement ce que tu compte faire avec ta machine.


----------



## myckmack (8 Février 2004)

Pense à changer ta signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nathalex (8 Février 2004)

rackis a dit:
			
		

> 3 - afin que mon switch soit doux je garderai mon uc pc durant les premiers temps mais pas mon écran. En conséquence y a t il moyen d'avoir mon pc à l'affichage (en instantané et de qualité) sur le 20" du mac.



Une solution pour le faire : avec le client Connexion Bureau à Distance de Microsoft, tu peux piloter ton PC depuis le mac si les deux sont mis en réseau (avec un RJ45 par exemple). Seulement, il faut que ton PC tourne sous XP Pro, 2000 Server ou NT4 TSE, ce qui peut être contraignant.

Cette solution marche très bien : je l'utilise tous les jours pour travailler avec mon PC, malheureusement indispensable....


----------



## Yanqing (8 Février 2004)

> - La ram. Quel type de mémoire dois je acheter et où? Vu le prix indécent de la ram sur l'apple store je voudrais mettre le max. J'ai déja regardé chez crucial.



La RAM de l'iMac  c'est de la SDRAM-DDR PC2700 333 MHz. Cdiscount faisait une très bonne promo il y a qlq jours mais il y a en plus. A rechecker dans quelques temps peut-être ? Une chose est sûr, si tu veux faire des économies n'achète pas ta RAM sur l'Apple Store.
a+


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2004)

Yanqing a dit:
			
		

> (...)  Une chose est sûr, si tu veux faire des économies n'achète pas ta RAM sur l'Apple Store.
> a+



Je suis d'accord, elle est très chère. Mais on quand même l'assurance d'avoir une barette qui soit compatible... ce qui n'est pas le cas si on l'achète ailleurs, non?


----------



## Yanqing (9 Février 2004)

Non si tu achètes le bon type de barette elle sera compatible. Après il y a sans doute une ou deux bonnes raisons qui peuvent justifier de tels écarts de prix, mais je ne les connais pas


----------



## myckmack (9 Février 2004)

Yanqing a dit:
			
		

> Non si tu achètes le bon type de barette elle sera compatible. Après il y a sans doute une ou deux bonnes raisons qui peuvent justifier de tels écarts de prix, mais je ne les connais pas


C'est quoi ta définition de "bon type de barrette" ?


----------



## Yanqing (9 Février 2004)

Je parle des formats et des tensions (je veux dire que pour l'iMac tu as besoin de SDRAM DDR PC2700, pour les anciens iMac de So Dimm SDRAM...).


----------



## myckmack (9 Février 2004)

Yanqing a dit:
			
		

> Je parle des formats et des tensions (je veux dire que pour l'iMac tu as besoin de SDRAM DDR PC2700, pour les anciens iMac de So Dimm SDRAM...).


Dans ce cas, ça ne suffit pas pour avoir compatibilité avec Mac OS X. Il faut de la barrette certifiée Apple pour être _à peu près_  certain  qu'il n'y aura pas de problème.


----------



## Yanqing (9 Février 2004)

Oui c'est une sécurité. Perso j'ai tjs installer des barrettes "non certifiée Apple" à des prix intéressant (et après avoir demande 36 fois au vendeur si c'était bien compatible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) et je n'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes. 

Je me souviens effectivement de prob de ram non reconnu mais c'était sous 10.1 il me semble ?


----------



## myckmack (9 Février 2004)

Yanqing a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est une sécurité. Perso j'ai tjs installer des barrettes "non certifiée Apple" à des prix intéressant (et après avoir demande 36 fois au vendeur si c'était bien compatible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi, je n'ai pas eu autant de chance : 50% de réussite (2 achats dans la même boutique - mais pas au même moment) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Yanqing (9 Février 2004)

OK, je comprends que tu deviennes prudent. J'espère qu'ils ont tt de même bien voulu te reprendre les barettes qui ne fctn pas.


----------



## myckmack (9 Février 2004)

Yanqing a dit:
			
		

> OK, je comprends que tu deviennes prudent. J'espère qu'ils ont tt de même bien voulu te reprendre les barettes qui ne fctn pas.


J'ai plutôt voulu jouer au bon samaritain : j'ai filé ma barrette à un copain PCiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## rackis (12 Février 2004)

Salut

Ca y est j'ai passé ma command pour mon 20".


Par contre quelqu'un peut il me conseiller pour le type de RAM pour l'Imac qu'il faut. Parceque je vais passer commande à Montgallet ou crucial ou je ne sais pas où?
Je pense acheter 512 MO.


----------



## myckmack (12 Février 2004)

rackis a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Ca y est j'ai passé ma command pour mon 20".
> 
> ...


Ton iMac sera livré avec combien de RAM ?


----------



## rackis (12 Février 2004)

256 mo, c'est l'offre de base


----------



## myckmack (12 Février 2004)

rackis a dit:
			
		

> 256 mo, c'est l'offre de base


Tu as alors raison de vouloir en prendre 512 Mo.


----------



## rackis (13 Février 2004)

Non mais d'accord. Mais quelle RAM acheter (marque, caractéristiques...)


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Février 2004)

Le mieux est de l'acheter chez le distributeur Apple qui t'a vendu ton iMac 20". C'est ce qu'il y a de plus sûr. 
Si Apple leur fait confiance pour les machines ce sera de même pour la mémoire tu ne penses pas ?
J'ai acheté toute ma mémoire chez IC. C'est un plus cher qu'ailleurs mais tout a toujours été reconnu par toutes les machines où j'ai pu en installer.

Quand je vois tous ces gens qui achètent au moins cher et qui se retrouvent avec des barettes à moitié reconnues quand elles ne le sont pas du tout.
Apple demande de la mémoire agréée pour Panther. Vas voir ton distributeur. C'est peut être IC ou la FNAC ?


----------



## JPTK (13 Février 2004)

Prends chez CRUCIAL, c'est quand même pas compliqué. Tu suis le pas à pas, constructeur (apple) &gt; model &gt; type &gt; et voilà tu arrives ICI 

Crucial livre en 12/24 h des barettes qui fonctionnent sur mac, les très très très rares cas de non fonctionnement que j'ai pu lire sur les forums concernaient des barrettes défectueuses.

Sinon tu peux aussi la prendre chez ton revendeur effectivement mais évite l'apple store à moins d'être pété de thune...


----------



## decoris (13 Février 2004)

ahhh, une petite photo une fois installé sur ton bureau, non?


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2004)

Mon iMac 20"  je l'adore....


----------



## decoris (14 Février 2004)

whaouwwwww!!! avec le P900 et l'ipod, ca fait trop classe...

et puis le claver/souris sans fil... 

top du top niveau design, hein...

mais dis moi : as tu réellement besoin de tout ça : 
iMac 17" 1Ghz et iMac 20" 1.25 Ghz 
Sony Ericsson T610,T630,Z600,P800,P900 
??? 
l'imac 20 et le P900 devraient suffire, non?
en plus 5GSM en poche, ça doit être un peu lourd...


----------



## rackis (14 Février 2004)

Bon mon imac est en rote et j'ai acheter 512 mo chez crucial.
C'est donc le switch qui arrive (et oui j'etais sur pc jusque là).

Quelqu'un peut me conseiller de bonnes et BELLES baffles?

merci


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2004)

Mais biensure que non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en ai pas besoin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'adore ça !

Alors quand je vois un nouveau modèle...je craque.....


----------



## Yanqing (16 Février 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il pèt' la class nos iMac 20"


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2004)

Eh oui c'et bien vrai en plus nous on a du concret sur nos tables, tandis que d'autres ont des rumeurs dans leurs boites à mail.......


----------



## Surfer Libre (18 Février 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui c'et bien vrai en plus nous on a du concret sur nos tables, tandis que d'autres ont des rumeurs dans leurs boites à mail.......



C'est pas beau de narger les autres avec son nimac tout neuf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je m'en fiche quand j'aurais mon iMac G5, je me la pèterai encore plus que toi.


----------



## La mouette (18 Février 2004)

Tu as raison !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je compte sur la photo de ton iMacG5...


----------



## rackis (19 Février 2004)

9a y est je l'ai recu.
Là en ce moment je suis à bourges mais demain je rentre à montpellier et apres c'est la fete.
Peut etre je ferai des photos du déballage ça dependra car de toute façon je sais pas les poster.

ciao


----------



## La mouette (21 Février 2004)

Une petite pour la route !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2004)

Merci, je la mets en fond d'écran... Elle me fait douter du besoin de m'encombrer en PM G5 et me fait penser que si l'Imac est mis à jour avant le G5 je vais succomber... Sinon, ya pas de fil, pour claviers et souris où ils sont bien cachés ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Février 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> ... Sinon, ya pas de fil, pour claviers et souris où ils sont bien cachés ?



...Bluetooth de chez Apple


----------



## Eric999 (23 Février 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ...Bluetooth de chez Apple


T'as une bonne autonomie avec ou il faut changer de pile tous les deux jours ?


----------



## JediMac (23 Février 2004)

Eric999 a dit:
			
		

> T'as une bonne autonomie avec ou il faut changer de pile tous les deux jours ?


Un petit tour par les labos de MacG !


----------

